# need dx parts/pix of my dx



## ballooman (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi gang been away fer a bit but project D-X rolls on . I need a few items to finish it of though a 4 hole rack,tank,fenderlite and a rear drop stand,but a miller kick stand in good cond will do, can anyone help? so heres a few pix to let ya know what Ive been up to since I been away.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 19, 2007)

ok NOW i know what your talking about with your tank. Yeah good luck finding a tank for that one. The bike looks great chrome is awesome too. no wonder you paid so much


----------



## ballooman (Aug 19, 2007)

*owch*

yeah too much but the results are worth it cant wait to take fer a blast


----------



## ballooman (Aug 21, 2007)

*bump*

bumpitty bump bump


----------



## J.E (Aug 21, 2007)

What kind of light are you looking for.


----------



## ballooman (Aug 22, 2007)

*light*

the pre-war delta lite for this one is shown in hurds and gordons book schwinn built bicycles 1933-WW-II on pages 137 and 138


----------



## akikuro (Aug 23, 2007)

Great looking bike. What tires are u using here? I'm building up a DX as well and thinking of using a similar paint scheme.


----------



## ballooman (Aug 23, 2007)

*tires*

 they are typhoon re-pops the name on the side wall is grand tycoon think I saw em on e-bay b4 check out bicyclebones store. I got mine from local cycle shop


----------

